# helix 7 broken mount issue



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

I have recently added a small kicker motor to back of my 16 foot smokercraft and i have 2 helix 7 on factory gimble mounts one at console and one near splash pan
see pic i noticed the rear unit vibrating pretty bad saturday when i turned kicker up due to heavy wind im steering with a terrova so kicker is locked straigh. figure i need to add some kind of rubber vibration dampening well to late!!! when i went to take units off the rear gimble mount was broken on the one side 
these units are new this year and i really want to leave them where they are 
anyone have this problem or any reasonable solutions cant really swing a ram mount at this point but im not done fishin for the year either
i was gonna order new mount today $30 and try rubber under it?? lookin for thoughts or ideas
Thanks Rusty


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Can't really say why the mount broke unless it was in a bind (highly doubtful). I've had mine on a Ram amount on two boats and havent had an issue (knock on wood). A rubber isolator might work but it would need to be thick enough to absorb the vibration from the motors. If you have a Grainger company near by they have quite a few vibration dampeners a available for low prices. If not, I imagine a piece of an old tire tread might work.


----------



## bustedrod (May 13, 2015)

man I thought that was my boat when I first looked at your pic. are all your mounting surfaces hard ? I have a 16 ft crestliner with a Nissan 5 hp kicker, it vibrates pretty good being a single piston. but my back pan is all padded and the garmin sits almost where yours is. try using foam under your mount , or there is gel pads you can get from hobby shops I used to dampen vibration with that on my 1/4 scale airplane electronics. cushion is the trick....good luck


----------



## razu (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks I picked up some pretty nice rubber gromets and some different padding. gonna remount it and head out all day tomorrow see how it goes


----------

